# is this statement about alder true



## phinds (Dec 14, 2012)

I wonder if any of you sawyers can confirm/deny the validity of the following statement, which I have from a correspondent.



> Alder for instance is pure white when cut, and like a peeled apple, discolors rapidly with exposure to air, becoming brick red within half an hour. As if this wasn't tricky enough, it ends up a paler tannish tone when completely dried and dressed! The tan tone is the real tone, the other two are transient and not preservable.



Thanks for any help.

Paul


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 15, 2012)

this is fresh cut alder...not "brick red" but the rest of the statement rings pretty true.

[attachment=14638]


----------



## 333.okh (Dec 25, 2012)

Actually it depends on if it is red alder [alnus rubra] or one of the other species.

Below is spalted red alder before it gets soft and punky.


----------



## phinds (Dec 25, 2012)

333.okh said:


> Actually it depends on if it is red alder [alnus rubra] or one of the other species.



So you are saying that the statement is true for red alder but for other alders

--- is never true ?
--- is sometimes true?
--- what?

Thanks for that info.


----------



## 333.okh (Dec 25, 2012)

phinds said:


> 333.okh said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it depends on if it is red alder [alnus rubra] or one of the other species.
> ...



Sorry about that! Red alder yes'ish. I have never seen the brick red, except the inner bark. The wood goes orange'ish tan...White and Black Alder no. I did not get the same color changes. The statement to me seems a little exaggerated. I milled a lot of Red a few years back for floors and cabinets in two cabins. White and Black were in an experiential forest that was cut after completion. I prefer red.


----------



## phinds (Dec 25, 2012)

OK, thanks.


----------



## 333.okh (Dec 26, 2012)

phinds said:


> OK, thanks.



I hope that helps and I do love alder...I just wish it didnt go from solid to spalt to punk in a week! LOL


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 26, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> this is fresh cut alder...not "brick red" but the rest of the statement rings pretty true.



Mike - I love that form.  Please post a finished pic..
Scott


----------

